# My pit catch dog B.A.



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

He's about sixteen months old now, he started catching at eleven months and has progressed very well. We got him from a family friend that has a great female we wanted a pup out of. We were going to breed her with a catch dog I had, but I kept dragging my feet about it, waiting in case something I didn't like about him came up. Finally I decided to go ahead when he was four, but we lost him to an illness before that could happen. It took almost two years for my friend to find another sire, and B.A. is the result. I guess it pays to be picky. B.A. is great with kids and other dogs and has enough of an "off" switch that I can work on walking on a lead with him with the goats still loose in the yard and still keep his attention. He'll be a great addition to the pack.

Goofing around in the yard









On a hunt not long after he first started catching









First hog he caught on his own.









Happy dog after a good hunt










Tired, wet, and muddy. Caught two hogs one right after the other and had to swim for the last one.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

I didn't know B.A Was just a little over a year. He's such a lovely dog. ^^ I bet he does good on the field. He is a Catch dog right?


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah he's a catch dog.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

thats really cool ^^


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay...I have to ask. Does BA stand for what I think it does? Bad @**  He is a gorgeous dog. What is he a mix with? Or is he all pit?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice boy, glad hes doing well for you.


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

He was originally named after the "A" Team character, but bad a-- works too. It's pretty interchangeable, depending on how old the person is who's asking. No mix that I'm aware of in his sire, dam, or grandparents but no "papers" either except in somebody's sock drawer. As far as the owner of his sire and dam know they are just no papered pits for as far back as they know. Generic bulldogs I guess.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Good looking boy you got


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

B.A. is awesome!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

There go! NICE ol dogs gettin to put some work in  good harvest too!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

great looking dog, and catching at young age.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love him!! good to see he is doing well for you!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow GREAT job! That first picture is so awesome. LOVE proud pup's running!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome!Good looking dogs you got and I love how you work em.I can't wait to get Rebel out there doing it and see how he does.
Any advice you can offer to someone just trying to get started in hog hunting?


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

Find somebody that's already doing it, or better yet several different people that are already doing it and hunt with them for a while to learn. It's not something you'd want to jump into overnight. There are just too many things that can go wrong and too much to absorb in a short time. I hunted with other people for over a year before a cur dog ever set foot on my place. There's a lot more to it than the catching. Also make sure the dog you're planning on taking has NO dog aggression issues before you take him out. You could be hunting with a couple thousand dollars and countless hours worth of curs (not the derogatory term) and if he starts a fight you'll be held liable.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

catchrcall said:


> Find somebody that's already doing it, or better yet several different people that are already doing it and hunt with them for a while to learn. It's not something you'd want to jump into overnight. There are just too many things that can go wrong and too much to absorb in a short time. I hunted with other people for over a year before a cur dog ever set foot on my place. There's a lot more to it than the catching. Also make sure the dog you're planning on taking has NO dog aggression issues before you take him out. You could be hunting with a couple thousand dollars and countless hours worth of curs (not the derogatory term) and if he starts a fight you'll be held liable.


thanks so much for the advice!I've heard about using a dog who has no DA before.Which makes perfect sense.Hopefully the dog I plan on using in the future will still not be showing signs of DA when I'm ready to use him.
I know I have a ton to learn first.The last thing I wanna do is get out there and have my dog get hurt or killed because of my screw up.
I've made up my mind that this is something I definitely want to do.I already do other kinds of hunting and I finally got my husband to agree to it lol.
So now I guess the next step is to try and locate some local people doing it.I asked the salesman at Gander Mountain while there buying a gun if he knew of any people around doing it.He said yes and that was it.But I guess I don't blame him for not wanting to offer up anymore info than that.
Is there a forum for this sort of thing that you know of?
Again thanks for all the help and input!


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm trying to think of a forum that might have some Carolina folks. I think I'd try 
Big Game Houndsmen | A site dedicated to big game hounds


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

He is a beautiful dog.. Didn't you come from pitbull chat?


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah I'm over there too.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought you were an of course I recognized some images from your pics.  Glad to see you over here as well.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Dam I always wanted to take my boy to be a catch dog he's full blood apbt and he has a drive u can't stop


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

catchrcall said:


> I'm trying to think of a forum that might have some Carolina folks. I think I'd try
> Big Game Houndsmen | A site dedicated to big game hounds


thanks so much!I'll definitely look over there


----------



## madmaxmick (Aug 1, 2012)

nice looking dog looks like he is having a great time


----------

